# 2008 Big Gheenoe Rally October 10th-12th



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*2008 Big Gheenoe Rally October 10th-12th *

Every year Gheenoe owners put on a rally somewhere in Florida. This year the rally will be held at Long Point Park near Sebastian Inlet. Gheenoe owners can camp at the park and keep their boat right behind their camp site in the water. Or if you are not a camper you can come during the day for different events like a group BBQ, boat show, and fishing tournament. More information is available on the Gheenoe Forum (registration required) at:

2008 Big Gheenoe Rally - October 10th-12th Long Point Park


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

We've got our spot!


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

We reserved a while ago (1-Gheenoe and 1- ECC Gladesman)


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> We reserved a while ago (1-Gheenoe and 1- *ECC Gladesman*)



prepare for some serious bashing  as always though, i invite the boat builders to show as well. i have no problem with "foreign boats" being at a GHEENOE rally. it gives us cool guys with gheenoes fodder to pass the time


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I drove up to the Long Pine camp Sunday and had a look around. Very nice boat ramp and lots of water. Bait and tackle shop at the main road with the basics. Also a resturant if your camp stove feels like a brake.

Very low rates to just come and drop the boat in for the day. $3.18 to lunch and park.

Each camp site looked like it had a fire pit also lot of them has water and elec if needed.

Two ponds one for swiming and one is a wildlife pound.

Looking forward to the Rally !!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I are going!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm trying to make this thing, although I'll be in the project Mitchell instead of a Gheenoe.   I'm wondering though, what is the kid factor at these rally's? 

I'm fairly certain Trey will want to come just for the fishing and boating, but not so sure about my daughter(10 going on 20). She had a lot of fun on the father daughter trip to ENP, but isn't too crazy about fishing. If she knew there would be more girls near her age to do stuff with, then she'd probably want to come along. Might need to "sell" the idea a bit, any thoughts appreciated...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will have my two kids. My daughter will be 9 in November. My friend Gerry will be there with his family (and Gheenoe). His daughter is 7. There is always other kids around at these places too.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Deerfly, On the CG form it sounds like there will be kids. Bring them and if you feel out of place in the Mitchel just look at Tate in the SK and you will feel better.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm hoping things fall into place for me, if so I will have my three girls there. Heard the shuttle launch has been moved to that weekend.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i'll have my fishing pardner in tow for the weekend.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

just reserved #10, probably won't get there until around 9pm or so on Friday. It will be me, Trey and Chloe and maybe the dog too.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This is starting to look like a big party ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

SO EXCITED!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm amped


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I'm amped


For what? Are you going to come to the rally?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Heck yeha, only reason I didnt ome last year is cause my gramparents wouldnt let me go alone


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

> Heck yeha, only reason I didnt ome last year is cause my gramparents wouldnt let me go alone


That mean your bringing date? :-/


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

kinda


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmm... well she ain't staying on our campsite... ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Love it, this amplifies the Gheenoe spirit!

see ya @ the Rally~



LR


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I am so frickin ready for this rally. Got to get thur one more day of work then, North bound to Vero for the night, pick up the Noe then off to Long Point.......tick tick tick tick tick....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

> I am so frickin ready for this rally. Got to get thur one more day of work then, North bound to Vero for the night, pick up the Noe then off to Long Point.......tick tick tick tick tick....


I hope to mean tic, toc, tic, toc :-/

tick, tick, tick ....sounds like bomb


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Cant wait for the RALLY!!!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

just got the 13 up and runnin(fixed me motor) . a few more mods this week and will be headin down friday evening. Looking forward to it!


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow this one snuck up on me. Headin down to Islamorada this weekend for a friends wedding. Of course I'm bringin the boat. Oh well, Have fun everyone see ya next time.

Zack


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Awww... Well at least that gives everyone else a chance to win some catagories in the boat show!!! ;D ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well Pugar was nice enough to let me borrow his tandom trailer. I was gona bring my 13 and my brother recently redone 74 lowsider but now my little cuz is comin so i got myboat and his 15 4 loaded up right now. cuttin everything a little close, but gonna bail friday after work.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

What a weekend  good sharing it with yall


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Great weekend indeed. thanks everyone for the hospitality, food, and good times. And givin my little cuz a weekend he'll never forget. Thanks guys  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Yep, I think it was the biggest and best Rally yet!!!
GREAT to see old friends and meet new ones...
Susan and I had a blast...The time goes by so fast
that a week wouldn't be enough time to talk to 
everyone...we spend a lot of time fishin'.
Thanks to ALL that worked so hard to put on this
great event! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

